# Major Water Leaks



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

We had a very significant rain about a week ago. Afterwards, our floor in front of the wardrobe was really soaked, water was standing in the sill of the window next to the door and the front storage compartment was full of water. Looking up into the storage compartment, I could tell the paneling was soaked through and still wet.

I got up on the roof Saturday and checked the front corner of the roof and the marker light. I couldn't find any kind of crack, hole, etc. The only thing I could see was they had not caulked where the awning screws went into the wall. I don't think that amount of water could get in through a screw hole....

Has anyone had this kind of water leak before? I can't tell where the water is coming from and the local RV dealership wants $99/hour to find the leak.

BTW, we have a 2005 23RS.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

wicandthing said:


> We had a very significant rain about a week ago. Afterwards, our floor in front of the wardrobe was really soaked, water was standing in the sill of the window next to the door and the front storage compartment was full of water. Looking up into the storage compartment, I could tell the paneling was soaked through and still wet.
> 
> I got up on the roof Saturday and checked the front corner of the roof and the marker light. I couldn't find any kind of crack, hole, etc. The only thing I could see was they had not caulked where the awning screws went into the wall. I don't think that amount of water could get in through a screw hole....
> 
> ...


Call your insurance company.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Seriously, I wouldn't mess around. You'd be surprised how much water can come in a small hole in the right place.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hi JBW Camp,

Try looking at the top of the little rain gutter that is part of the entry door frame. Mine had a tiny spot where they missed the caulking and it was surprising how bad it leaked.

Walter


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We have not had any leaks yet, that I have found, anyway. But I am sure I averted disaster this past spring when I noticed a big gap at the top, front of the Outback, where the side meets the front cap at the very top of the curve on the front cap (see photo - a picture is worth more than the previous words.)










The caulking came loose here - both sides - during the winter of '06-'07. I'm sure that the cold weather, plus the stress from flexing the fiberglass panel so much (and it wanting to return to flat) caused the seam separation. I caulked there twice last year, using Dicor caulk (No Sag type - made for vertical surfaces). I checked the other day, and as soon as the weather warms up, it will need it again.

I don't know if you checked closely in this spot, but the gap we had would definately let in the amount of water you are describing, and in the places you talk about.

While up there inspecting, I also found a couple gaps in the lap sealant that seals the rubber roof membrane to the back edge of the front cap (side-to-side seam up front) and a small tear in the rubber roof membrane (probably from a tree branch while towing). For those two breaches in sealing, I used the Dicor self-leveling sealant. (You can buy the Dicor caulks at your dealer - but pay attention to the ambient temperature before using and get the areas clean with rubbing alcohol.)

Hope this helps you. If not, you've got more investigating to do. I'm sure you will find the leak in time.

Just my humble advice, flavored with a wee bit of experience.

Mike


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> We have not had any leaks yet, that I have found, anyway. But I am sure I averted disaster this past spring when I noticed a big gap at the top, front of the Outback, where the side meets the front cap at the very top of the curve on the front cap (see photo - a picture is worth more than the previous words.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same poblem in the same place on my Fleetwood Pioneer. It leaked right at the point where the awning screw went into the side. I pulled the screw and squirted silicone into the hole and then ran it back in. I then caulked over the screw when it was in. 
Scott


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

We also have an '05 23RS. Let's just say, "I feel your pain".


----------



## BLUB (Oct 23, 2005)

Bummer! You could go here and try this, extensive info over here for the do it yourselfer.

http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseacti...id/19274428.cfm


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for the link Blub. I am going to try that after we get back from our anniversary trip....

Wic


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

We had another major storm last night with lots and lots of rain. I checked the camper this evening after work and it doesn't appear that it leaked. The carpet was still damp from the last major rain (I put a fan on it tonight), the front storage compartment didn't appear to be any damper and the front window by the door wasn't full of water. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I fixed the problem.

Now, I just have to figure out how to get the paper covering to re-stick on the plywood inside of the wardrobe.

Later,
Wic


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Well, my additional work on the camper did nothing for the water leaks.

I went out to check on things this morning and found more damage







from the water freezing under the roof and in the walls. So, I took it in this morning to get it fixed.

The expanding water had caused the rubber roof membrane to tear loose along the edge for about 12". At this point, it is either get it fixed or face major issues....

I'll post an update once I hear from the dealership....


----------



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

call the insurance company. Your in for major repairs now. Water damage is a never ending problem. Your insurance company will have someone they use for mold and moisture removeal hopefully. If not get it to your local dealer for repairs. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Well, I got the camper back this afternoon. It spent a week at the dealership with several days of rain/storms and stayed dry after their fix. The culprit? When they put the awning arm into the camper, it pulled the vinyl seal away from the track. They had put a dab of silicone around the screws at the factory and it had eventually given way. Once that happened, everytime the gutter got overwhelmed, the water flowed into the metal awning track behind the weather seal and found every screw hole, etc.

I am still not convinced it is fixed 100%, but time will tell. I'm waiting on one of those toad-stranglers to see how their fix holds up.

One plus is since I was paying for a tube of Dicor anyway, the technician went ahead and resealed along the edges, etc.

The technician that worked on my camper came out and went over the fix with me when I picked it up. He also asked me if I had ever used the easy-grease bearings like my camper had. When I said no, he went and got the grease gun and showed me how on all four wheels. So I ended up getting a free grease job out of it









I have to admit, the service department seems to be a lot better than it used to be.

Wic


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sometimes it just depends on the tech working on it. I only get my HD serviced by one guy. Find out his name and ask for him to work on it next time ( hope thier is not a next time ) If your pleased with his work.


----------

